# What music are you listening to...Part IV.



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

Max Webster - Let Go The Line


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Righteous and the Wicked


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

Something Corporate - Down


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

Something Corporate - Break Yourself


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

The Killers - Mr Brightside


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

Something Corporate - When It Goes Down


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't possibly be the only Stompin' Tom Connors fan on earth. I refuse to believe it. 

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

I listened to the one you uploaded here a while back, good for cheering me up 

Something Corporate - Inside The Pocket


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, some of his songs are a bit goofy like that. He mostly sings country/folk stuff. A lot of stuff about Canada. It's an acquired taste. 

Eric Clapton - Cocaine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

I can tell 

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

How about this one?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Hey You


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 29, 2006)

Rainbow- All Night Long


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

RUSH - Lakeside Park


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 29, 2006)

I get to go to lakeside park about twice a week Rush is a local band


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool.

AC/DC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2006)

How often have you seen Rush in concert, pb? I've only ever seen them once myself, a loooooooong time ago. In Seattle of all places.

Great Big Sea - Shines Right Through Me


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't seen them at all (just on DVD)

The Strokes - On the Other Side


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2006)

Rush would have to pay me to go see them now


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Why?

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

Nightmare of You - My Name Is Trouble


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

POD - Boom


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

Seether - Needles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Franz Ferdinand - Better on Holiday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

The Starting Line - Left Coast Envy


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Minor Thing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

Dean Martin - Thats amore


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 30, 2006)

The Kinks - You Really Got Me


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Why?
> 
> Metallica - Ride the Lightning


not enough bang for the buck anymore


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

I see, understandable.

Muse - Space Dementia


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 30, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2006)

Stompin' Tom Connors - Big Joe Mufferaw 


_"Big Joe Mufferaw paddled into Mattawa,
all the way from Ottawa in just one daaaaay...Hey, Hey!!"_


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 31, 2006)

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Aeroplane


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 1, 2006)

The Fall of Troy - F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X.


----------



## Udet (Apr 1, 2006)

Had the misfortune of hearing that Guns´n´Roses band somewhere in this city for the first time. Horrifying.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

RUSH - Red Barchetta


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2006)

Queen Paul Rodgers - Dragon Attack (Live)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2006)

Great Big Sea - Beat The Drum


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 1, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - If All Else Fails


----------



## zerum (Apr 1, 2006)

Pink Floyd.A collection of great dance songs.on vinyl!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 1, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Lovers Liars


----------



## Pisis (Apr 1, 2006)

Dilated Peoples - Expansion Team


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2006)

Marilyn Manson - The Dope Show


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

AC/DC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2006)

Great Big Sea - Something Beautiful


----------



## RonRyan85 (Apr 2, 2006)

"Whiskey for My Men-Beer For My Horses" by Toby Keith and
Willie Nelson (On my iPod)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 2, 2006)

Billy Joel - Don't Ask Me Why


----------



## Pisis (Apr 3, 2006)

Dilated Peoples - Neighbourhood Watch


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 3, 2006)

Shakespear's Sister - I Don't Care.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 3, 2006)

Henry Mancini


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

AC/DC - Sink The Pink


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2006)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 11, 2006)

Just finished listening to potato-potato-potato by H-D. Sweet music.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)

Burning Spear


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2006)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Happy Endings


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2006)

Reliant K - Sadie Hawkins Dance


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Is There Anybody Out There


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

Louis Armstrong- What A Wonderful World..........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

AC/DC - TNT (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2006)

Fightstar - Grand Unification Part 1


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

The Strokes - Meet me in the Bathroom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

Status Quo- Rocking all over the world..........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Nirvana - Stay Away


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

The Verve- The drugs don't work........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Fightstar - Waste A Moment


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Fightstar - Lost Like Tears In The Rain


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Deep Purple - Sail Away


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Something Corporate - When It Goes Down


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Minor Thing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Fightstar - Build an Army


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

Damien Rice- Unplayed Piano.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Fightstar - Paint Your Target


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

David Grey- This Year's Love.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Fightstar - Lost Like Tears In The Rain


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Finch - What is it to Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

Badge by Cream!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Nightmare of You - Thumbelina


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

AC/DC - Sin City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Metallica - Enter Sandman



I love the bit when its just the lead, then Hetfield shouts Booo! and the rest come back in!

Holy Smoke by Iron Maiden!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Me to!

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

Damien Rice- Lonelilly............


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World (Live)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2006)

I wanna rock! by Twisted Sister!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

Something Corporate - Space.......

i take it you're listening to the chilli's live gig on radio one gnomey?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope, got their Live in Hyde Park Album on Itunes... Will get it on Listen Again tomorrow.

RUSH - Force Ten


----------



## Pisis (Apr 18, 2006)

hejtykundovbilymdomeRMX.mp3


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2006)

Corinne Bailey Rae- Like a Star.........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2006)

Elvis- Suspicious Minds........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Silverchair - Without You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2006)

Kate Bush- Wuthering Heights..........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Silverchair - Ana's Song (Open Fire)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

The Strokes - Is This It


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Something Corporate - Little


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Stereophonics - Just Looking


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Something Corporate - This Broken Heart


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Something Corporate - Me And The Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

AC/DC - Ride On


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Aerosmith and Run DMC - Walk This Way


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World (Live)


----------



## Crippen (Apr 18, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys................. bet you look good on the dance floor????


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2006)

neil young ---harvest


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Better Together


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 18, 2006)

Soulframe- Sojurn (Album)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

Weezer - Island in the Sun


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

Corinne Bailey Rae- Like a Star..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Seize The Day


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

The Foundations- Build Me Up Buttercup...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - M.I.A


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful South- A Little Time.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

Motorhead- Ace of Spades........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Unlike you lanc... 

Panic! At The Disco - The Only Difference Between Martyrdom and Suicide is Press Coverage


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

SR-71 - Politically Correct


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Seize The Day


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 19, 2006)

ABC Classic FM- Live Internet Radio Stream


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2006)

Brand New - Me vs. Maradona vs. Elvis


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2006)

Brand New - Good To Know That If I Ever Need Attention All I Have To Do Is Die


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2006)

Brand New - The No Seatbelt Song


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2006)

Brand New - Secondary


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2006)

Fightstar - To Sleep


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2006)

Snow Patrol- How To Be Dead........


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

An der schönen, blauen Donau (On the Beautiful, Blue Danube), waltz for orchestra (with chorus ad lib), Op. 314 (RV 314)


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

Richard Wagner - Die Walküre (The Valkyrie), opera, WWV 86b- Ride of the Valkyries


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Guns 'n' Roses - Rocket Queen


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

W.A.Mozart - Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major ('Eine kleine Nachtmusik')


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

U2 - Original of the Species


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor ('Fate'), Op. 67- Allegro con brio


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2006)

Need to Feel - Soil


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

W.A.Mozart - Symphony No.41 - I. Allegro vivace


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2006)

Given - Seether


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

The Hair - Aquarius


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Universally Speaking (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2006)

Hopes Up - Soul Asylum


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2006)

String of Pearls - Soul Asylum


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

The Hair - Hare Krishna


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2006)

Breaking Me Down - Soil


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Sidewinder


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Trashed and Scattered


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

The Strokes - Juicebox


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Power of Equality


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

Something Corporate - Me And The Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Don't Forget Me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

Something Corporate - I Won't Make You


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Salt of the Earth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

Something Corporate - Miss America


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Minor Thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

Oasis- Wonderwall............


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2006)

Weezer - Perfect Situation


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

Louis Armstrong- What A Wonderful World..........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2006)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

the kooks- ooh la...........

does anyone out there have a copy of Naive by them?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2006)

Nope....

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep down in the Fire


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Wishbone Ash - Living Proof


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

AC/DC - Inject the Venom


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Sidewinder


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - On Mercury


----------



## Pisis (Apr 23, 2006)

The Beatles


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Tool - Lateralus Album (again)


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Great tune Gnomey.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

Orson - No Tomorrow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

that song's been played to death........

Counting Crows- Anna Begins.........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

Understanding Me - SOil


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

The One - SOil


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Ah, Jimi Hendrix. I like his American woman song. He does sing that song?

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Henk said:


> Ah, Jimi Hendrix. I like his American woman song. He does sing that song?
> 
> Henk



He may have covered it but I think American Woman was by Guess Who.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

Guess Who did American Woman, and Lenny Kravitz covered it. Jimi Hendrix never did it. 

Because of Me - Seether


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

I am stupid with names and guessing games. I am pretty sure it was him.

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

And I am pretty sure it wasn't. It was Lenny Kravitz, in the soundtrack for Austin Powers II.


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

OOPS, you see I am stupid with names, thanks plan.

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

No problem. Kravitz likes to think he's anything near Hendrix , but he's just not. 

Remedy - Seether


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Hendrix ROCKS!!!! shame he died so young.


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

He he he he. 

Evanescence - Bring me back to live

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

The Gift - Seether


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

AC/DC - Touch too Much


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

Two Skins - SOil


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2006)

James Brown - I'm a Soul Man


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

New Faith - SOil


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

System of a Down- Chop Suey.........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

The Beatles - Sergent Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - Im Ready


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2006)

Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Alien


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

MC Hammer- U can't touch this  .............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

Jack's Mannequin - MFEO


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

Sir Mixalot- Baby Got Back........


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2006)

UFO - Black Cold Coffee


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

Muse - Time Is Running Out


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

AC/DC - Let's Get it Up


----------



## Pisis (Apr 24, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> MC Hammer- U can't touch this  .............



Jan Hammer - Miami Vice


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

AC/DC - Snowballed


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> MC Hammer



Are McDonalds doing DIY equipment now?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 25, 2006)

Funeral For A Friend - Roses For The Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 25, 2006)

I Can Make A Mess Like Nobody's Business - So I Finally Decided To Give Myself A Reason


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - They're Red Hot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 25, 2006)

Protocol - Sorry


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho Sexy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 25, 2006)

Protocol - Where's the Pleasure


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Universally Speaking


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump or Comeback of the Year


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Brandy (Live)


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 26, 2006)

Tragically Hip 50 Mission Hat


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

Nirvana - Dive


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Grand Theft Autumn


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Satisfaction (I Can't Get No)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2006)

P.O.D - Will You


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

Green Day - American Idiot


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2006)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

The solo is superb!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep!

Muse - Time is Running Out


----------



## plan_D (Apr 26, 2006)

The One - SOil


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2006)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas-My Humps in reverse
My Chemical Romance -Helena in Fast forward
Queen - We will rock you in Fast forward

it sounds so annoying, the Fast Forward command in scdrec32.exe (foung in all windows OSs) Speeds it by 100%, they sound like F*ckin mice
while my humps (the song) in reverse sounds like someone trying to talk while crying


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

Horst Wessel (German song in WWII) in fast forward, its soooo disturbing that i turned it into the BGM for IL-2 FB


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

Right...

The Strokes - Meet Me in the Bathroom


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2006)

Halo - SOil


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Right...
> 
> The Strokes - Meet Me in the Bathroom


Its true, I can upload it if u want


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2006)

Because of Me - Seether


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> Its true, I can upload it if u want



I think Gnomey is wondering why you are playing random songs in fast forward.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep...

AC/DC - Fire Your Guns (Live)


----------



## RonRyan85 (Apr 28, 2006)

"Whiskey for my Men-Beer for my Horses" by Toby Keith and
Willy Nelson. (It's a country version of "Obey the Laws of
the Land or expect to be terminated".)


----------



## Pisis (Apr 29, 2006)

Ni Man Tse (King Solomon)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2006)

Rooster- Staring at the Sun..........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Road Trippin'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2006)

KT Tunstall- Another Place to Fall...........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

U2 - Electrical Storm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Deathbed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2006)

Marillion- Kayleigh.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Betrayed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2006)

The Killers- Mr. Brightside.........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

AC/DC - The Jack (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2006)

Owned - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

Deep Purple - Space Truckin'


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2006)

Spiderbite - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2006)

Pro False Idol - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

AC/DC - Night of the Long Knives


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- The Best Deceptions...........


----------



## plan_D (Apr 30, 2006)

Needles - Seether


----------



## Pisis (Apr 30, 2006)

Israel Vibration - On The Rock


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas- Holiday...........


----------



## plan_D (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh my god, you're listening to the Black Eyed Peas ... you do realise that, right? I didn't like 99% of your music before, but that takes the gold for **** that's been written on this thread. 


Driven Under - Seether


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2006)

well would you look at that, i'm still listening to them


----------



## plan_D (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I don't have to hear their crap. So I'm not too bothered. I just find it funny that you like such dump. 

Sympathetic - Seether


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Children of the grave


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

Metallica - Unforgiven


----------



## plan_D (Apr 30, 2006)

Inside - SOil


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

RUSH - YYZ


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Killing Yourself To Live


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2006)

Less Than Jake - Magnetic North


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

Aerosmith - Jaded


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 30, 2006)

Somebody's watching me - Rockwell


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

AC/DC - High Voltage


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

Good song CC!

AC/DC - Back in Black (Live)


----------



## Bullockracing (Apr 30, 2006)

Paul Hardcastle - Hardcastle 4


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

The Phantom of the Opera............


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2006)

Ozzy Osborne - Bark at the moon


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2006)

Corrs and Bono - When the Stars Go Blue (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Blinded in Chains


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2006)

Avenged Sevenfold - Seize the Day


----------



## zerum (May 1, 2006)

Beady Belle, Closer


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Cabron


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2006)

Carley Simons- You're so Vain.......


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Alvarez


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2006)

U2 - Original of the Species


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Sonny


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2006)

Coldplay - Shiver (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Everlong


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys - When the Sun Goes Down


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

barking of my dog...


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2006)

Inside - SOil


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Muse - Plug in Baby


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

Nirvana - Half the Man I Used to Be


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Orson - No Tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

AC/DC - Night of the Long Knives


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

P.O.D - Sleeping Awake


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

The Starting Line - Leaving


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Sabbra Cadabbra

The guitar riff is so underrated, it rocks!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2006)

T-Rex - Children of the revolution


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

Aerosmith - Living on the Edge


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2006)

The World on a String - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Fortune Faded (Live)


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2006)

Queen - The Hero (Live)


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2006)

She - SOil


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Guns 'n' Roses - Civil War


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2006)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Aeroplane


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2006)

Bullet in the Head - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2006)

Annie - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Vindicated..........


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

the question of sport music


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Deep Purple - Black Night


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

well i'm not actually listening to it i'm watching a question of sport........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2006)

Fightstar - Build an Army


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - Prevent this Tragedy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

i know i'll get hammered for this one but.....

Sean Paul- Get Busy............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Oh dear...why?!


Brand New - I Will Play My Game Beneath The Spin Light


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

Beegees- Grease is the word


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

You're a ponce, lanc. But listening to Fightstar, CC, you hardly have a leg to stand on. It's Busted reincarnate ! 

Sweet Tooth - Marilyn Manson


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

I dont care about that, theyre better than Busted and far less cheesy. I cant stand Busted, but rather oddly quite like Fightstar.

Sugarcult - Hate Every Beautiful Day


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

I dispise Fightstar, but not nearly as much as Busted and McFly. 

Loser - Beck


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

Blink 182- All the small things.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Matchbook Romance - Tiger Lily


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Powerback


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Those Damn Blue-Collar Tweekers - Primus


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Something Corporate - As you Sleep


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Anger Rising - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Staind - So Far Away


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Angel Eyes - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

RUSH - Force Ten


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Two Skins - SOil


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Dickeye - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

AC/DC - There's Gonna be Some Rockin'


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Remedy - Seether


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Fistful of Steel


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

The Gift - Seether


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2006)

White Stripes - Blue Orchid


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Burrito - Seether


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2006)

Takin' Care Of Business - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

World Falls Away - Seether


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Meantime - Helmet


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2006)

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2006)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

Deftones - B sides Album


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2006)

When Worlds Collide - PM5K


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

The Strokes - Juicebox


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2006)

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

No Time - The Guess Who


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2006)

Speak - Godsmack


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

No Sugar Tonight / New Mother Nature - The Guess Who


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - On Mercury


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

Guns n Roses - Knockin' on Heavens Door


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

AC/DC - If You Want Blood (You've Got It)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

New Found Glory - This Disaster


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

Lady - Styx


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- Screaming Infidelities............


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Right On Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

Something Corporate - Ruthless


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2006)

Black Sabbath - War Pigs

This song is so awesome!

"Day of judgement, god is calling
On their knees, the war pigs crawling
Begging mercy for their sins
Satan, laughing, spreads his wings"


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 8, 2006)

"California show your teeth.."

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers (Looking forward to my bday, which means a free copy of Stadium Arcadium  )


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Powerback


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Im Not Okay


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2006)

My Chemical Romance - Cemetary Drive


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2006)

New Found Glory - Whiskey Rose


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

Snow Patrol - Run


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2006)

Nightmare of You - The Days Go By Oh So Slow


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way (Live)


----------



## Pisis (May 9, 2006)

nothing at the moment but I have a new 1GB MP3 player!


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2006)

RUSH - Red Barchetta


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2006)

The new Tool album...


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Wasted Years


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2006)

Something Corporate - I Woke Up In A Car


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2006)

AC/DC - Breaking the Rules


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2006)

Tool - Ticks and Leeches


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2006)

The Stampeders - Oh My Lady


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2006)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2006)

Jethro Tull - Steel Monkey


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Purple Stain


----------



## Hot Space (May 11, 2006)

Roger Taylor - Nazis


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 12, 2006)

Metallica-One


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

AC/DC - TNT (Live)


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2006)

Blue Oyster Cult - Me 262


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2006)

just for you Gnomey


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

Machine Head - Exhale the Vile


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

Cheers pb 

Rolling Stones - It's Only Rock Roll (But I like it)


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2006)

about 100 metres away is the beach on lake ontario which you can see


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

Yeah I see it.

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

System of a Down - Revenga


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

Test Match Special on Five Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

Ah it isnt the same on radio  I thin kthe lack of Cricket on terrestial may be sonvinving my dad to finally get Sky though.


System of a Down - Question!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 13, 2006)

David Bowie- Starman........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

12 Summers Old - Night to Remember


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

I'd agree with that CC, it is not the same on the radio as it was on Channel 4. I read a newspaper article that said the sky test match special isn't as good as it was on CH4.

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2006)

I think sky do a great job, on C4 they used to waffle through some obvious not out showing infinite replays whilst the play continued. I prefer sky.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

I haven't watched the sky coverage but I like the C4 coverage.

Metallica - The Frayed Ends of Sanity


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Wizard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

i used to like their replays, they'd always cut before the next ball was bowled, there's only so much you can take of the ball getting thrown back, everyone getting ready, the bowler changing his field and all that.........

CHRIS DE BURGH - THE LADY IN RED


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Yeah.

The Strokes - Last Night


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

Cream - I feel free


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
Test Match Special on Five Live Sports Extra


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

Deny Me - Soil


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

The Strokes - Razorblade


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

Obsession - Soil


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I like Dirt


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

Wide Open - Soil


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Universally Speaking


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Cute is What We Aim For - The Curse of Curves


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

The Stokes - Juicebox


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Rainbow - Since You've Been Gone


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

The Streets- The irony of it all...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Oh dear...

System of a Down - Radio/Video


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

i like the streets 

The Streets- Weak become Heroes......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

System of a Down - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like im On This Song


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

October Fall - Caught in the Rain


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i like the streets
> 
> The Streets- Weak become Heroes......



Is that the group of whining Chavs?

Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Sure is, unfortunately. 

Something Corporate - Fall


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

The Streets are that collection of Chav Scum that seem to portray the image to modern society that Chavs are acceptable ... when they're not. Every last one , bar none, should be executed. Just miles upon miles of hanging Chavs would make me smile and laugh uncontrollably. And they'd smell better dead as well. 

Halo - Soil


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

plan_D said:


> The Streets are that collection of Chav Scum that seem to portray the image to modern society that Chavs are acceptable ... when they're not. Every last one , bar none, should be executed. Just miles upon miles of hanging Chavs would make me smile and laugh uncontrollably. And they'd smell better dead as well.



I couldn't agree more!

Iron Maiden - Hallowed be thy name


----------



## zerum (May 14, 2006)

Canned Heat - On the road again


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Kings of Leon - Four Kicks


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

Turn Me on Mr. Deadman - The Union Underground


----------



## Bullockracing (May 14, 2006)

Tesla - The Great Radio Controversy


----------



## Muse1989 (May 14, 2006)

Hysteria, by Muse


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

Hellbound - Jerry Cantrell 

How's the band goin' Muse ? !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2006)

don't get me wrong i'm totally opposed to chavs, but their newer stuff aint as chavvy as their first album........

The Verve- the drugs don't work.........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 15, 2006)

Snap Ya Fingas by Lil Jon

Don't hate. You know you love Lil Jon. Coolest obnoxious person with no originality ever. Fo realz.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Afraid to Shoot Strangers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2006)

Oasis- Don't look back in anger.......


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Mellowship Slinky


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2006)

Muse1989 said:


> Hysteria, by Muse



2nd best song EVER...

36 Crazyfists - Turns to Ashes


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Blue


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Regenades of Funk


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Tesla - The Great Radio Controversy



I really want the album Mechanical Resonance!!! 

Wishbone Ash - Warrior


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2006)

Dissident - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2006)

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Wings of the Storm - Whitesnake


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Frankenstein - Iced Earth


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark



Rock in Rio is the best version of that! By the way if you like Maiden, go and see 
http://www.ironicallymaiden.com/ I saw them at Calne a couple of months ago, bloody superb!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Saw them for the 3rd time at Rock im Park last June and it was great as usual. Going to see them again in December in Stuttgart.

Right now I am listening to

The Lost Horizon - Seven Witches


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

My brother has tickets to see them in Glasgow in December...

Iron Maiden - Rainmaker


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2006)

I saw Iron Maiden at the RDS Arena, Dublin last year. I'm going to see them alongside Trivium at the Cardiff international arena on December 11th.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

14 more days till Rock im Park .... Metallica, Tool, Korn, Alice in Chains, Lacuna Coil and much much more...!

Right now Ive got - Rainbow in the Dark - Dio


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Should be good Adler!!

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

And I'm going to make it that much-much more better by being there. 

Driven Under - Seether


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Radiohead - High and Dry


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

F*ck it - Seether


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

Halo - Soil


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Minor Thing


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

Unreal - Soil


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2006)

some dance **** on radio one..........


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2006)

Tangerine Dream - Kiew mission and Pilots of purple twilight


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Hands All Over - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Peace, Love and Understanding


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

New Faith - Soil


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - What's Going On


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

This is not what we meant - Savatage


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Fiddle and the Drum


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Take Me Away - Seether ft. Amy Lee


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Rock City - Damn Yankees


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Lets Have a War


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

Hey, VD ... I, urh, mean CC ... you'll like that Seether - Take Me Away ... I reckon. I recall you listening to a Seether song at some point.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

I do like Seether and I like Amy Lee - I thought the only song they'd done together was Broken, but ill have to download that one, it must be good.

A Perfect Circle - Imagine


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

It's the same song, CC. Just that Broken is the one with just Seether, and Take Me Away is the name when they duo. Don't ask me why it's called different things. 

I think I might just go see Seether in Oct. 

Because of Me - Seether


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

Ahhh interesting...


A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Go to Hell - Megadeth


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

The Starting Line - Leaving


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Stillborn - Black Lable Socieity.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

Bon Jovi - Living on a Prayer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Mystery of One Spirit - Shadows Fall


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - In the light


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - Ceramic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Hollowed be thy name - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

Hard-Fi - Hard to Beat


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - With Nothing Underneath


----------



## Bullockracing (May 19, 2006)

Metallica - reLoad


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

Nirvana - All Apologies


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Metallica - reLoad



As I die hard Metallica fan who has been following the band since 1986 and seen them 8 times now since 1988 and will be seeing them live again in a couple of weeks I have to tell you that reLoad is not a song, it is the name of an album.  Just giving you **** man, I am sure you know that. 

Right now I am listening to:

Empire - Queensryche


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2006)

Brand New - Seventy Times 7


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2006)

Afi - This Time Imperfect


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2006)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2006)

Drowning Pool - Let The Bodies Hit The Floor


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

Unfortunately I am having to put up with the Eurovision Song Contest at the moment.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2006)

HA! 

Funeral for a Friend - All the Rage


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

It is painful believe me, the British guy was a white Rapper and he was ****.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Eye of the Beholder - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> It is painful believe me, the British guy was a white Rapper and he was ****.



Didn't he also touch up little girls in is act? Finland rocked ***!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

He might of, I wasn't really watching it - I was just in the Room...

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - Alvarez


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Gorrilaz - Feel Good Inc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> It is painful believe me, the British guy was a white Rapper and he was ****.



wait, there was a guy in the song  i was a little pre-occupied with the rather attractive school girls  they also sung the best part of the song, the rapping sucked..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2006)

Temptations - Godsmack

Speaking of this song and Godsmack, has anyone else heard the new album in full yet. It is fricking great!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

Acceptance - So Contagious

This song is proper awesome 8)


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2006)

Weezer - Island in the Sun


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2006)

Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

All-American Rejects - Dance Inside


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2006)

The Strokes - Reptilia


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Venice Queen


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

Grind - Alice in Chains


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Spider Rockets - Backwards


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

From First to Last - Waltz Moore


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

This is Shangrila - Mother Love Bone


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 23, 2006)

Green day- Boulevard of broken dreams, holiday, wake me up when september ends.


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2006)

All at once?

What You Are - Audioslave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

Don Mclean - American Pie.............



> proper awesome


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Your problem is..? 

Saliva - King of My World


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

don't you think that's more like something Aaron Jarvis would say? you should've asked me "wots ur problem?"

The Verve- The Drugs Don't Work..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Havent you heard lanc, its the done thing to talk like a chav. Me and my girlfriend do it all the time 

Saliva - Click Click Boom


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Venice Queen


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2006)

Saliva - Always


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2006)

Everything - Soil


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Polyamorous


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2006)

AC/DC - Jailbreak


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Sunrise, Sunset


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2006)

Deep Purple - Burn


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2006)

Gentleman - Journey To Jah


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2006)

Afu Ra - State of the Arts


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

AFI - This Time Imperfect


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Metallica - Battery


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Something Corporate - Globes and Maps


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

AC/DC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Something Corporate - Little


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

AC/DC - Back in Black (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Acceptance - Permanent


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

Lionel Richie- Hello.............


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2006)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Frayed Ends of Sanity - Metallica

7 More days till Rock im Park!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and 9 more days till Metallica takes the stage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Mellowship Slinky





Should be great!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Whiplash - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Caught Somewhere in Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Stadium Arcadium


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2006)

Tangerine Dream - Exit,Remote vie wing,Choronzon


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

Rollings Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - With Nothing Underneath


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

AC/DC - Put the Finger on You


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2006)

AC/DC - Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2006)

Kraftwerk - Computerwelt


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Heaven is a Lie - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2006)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2006)

Primus - Hallucino-Genetics Live 2004 DVD


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2006)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2006)

Saliva - Your Disease


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Leper Messiah - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2006)

AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Black - Drain STH


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2006)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

I've donwloaded some Jamaican Dancehall vidz - man that sucks, I'm very disappointed. The music is still cool but the people... Eh, it's no roots no more, no rasta, just fancy cars, a** swinging b*tches, cell phones, ciggars...


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2006)

Stereophonics - Superman


----------



## Bullockracing (May 29, 2006)

Brian Culbertson - It's on tonight


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

Dashboard Confessional- as lovers go.........


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2006)

Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

Lionel Richie- Hello.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Damage Inc. - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

some crap on radio one.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

She's a Beauty - The Tubes


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2006)

Klaus Schulze/Rainer Bloss - Drive inn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Into the Now - Tesla


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Fall Out Boy - Grand Theft Autumn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

The Sleep - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Now In The Fire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Angels Holocaust - Iced Earth


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2006)

The Lord of the rings/The fellowship of the ring - soundtrack


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)

AC/DC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)

Nirvana - Lake of Fire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Warpigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)

Deep Purple - Solider of Fortune


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

Panic! at the disco- the only difference between martyrdom and suicide is press coverage.........


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2006)

Linken Park- Numb............


----------



## Panzerfaust (Jun 1, 2006)

Abba-Fernando


----------



## jameshr4 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hell is for heroes - They call us savages


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2006)

AC/DC - Spellbound


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Down to my Last


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Shine on You Crazy Diamond


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

Fightstar - Hazy Eyes


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Deep Purple - Space Truckin'


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

Greed - Godsmack


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2006)

Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes to Midnight


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

The Streets- War of the Sexes, yes, i got their new album


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> The Streets- War of the Sexes, yes, i got their new album



Why?!?!?!?!!?!?

Ozzy Osborne - No Bone Movies


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2006)

AC/DC - Evil Walks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh dear lanc, listening to their music is one thing, buying it out of choice is another....

Head Automatica - The Razor


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Snow Patrol - Run


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Head Automatica - Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Straight Edge Lyrics


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Metallica - Turn the Page


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - IF U C Jordan


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Is there somebody Out There?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Something Corporate - Hurricane


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## zerum (Jun 8, 2006)

John Lee Hooker, I`m in the mood


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Gun's 'n' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 8, 2006)

The Capricorns - The New Sound

A.K.A. the jack-off song to my friends - the beat and tempo are reminiscent of a crack addled speed junkie on crystal meth pleasuring himself.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2006)

The Phil Collins' hit collection - Another day in paradise


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2006)

Alter Bridge - Down to my Last


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - Two Months From a Year


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2006)

AC/DC - The Razor's Edge (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2006)

Wishbone Ash - Living Proof


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Haligh, Haligh, a lie, Haligh


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

The New Song - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Bright Eyes - Nothing Gets Crossed Out


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

AC/DC - Put the Finger on You


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

I started a new thread, where rather than posting what ur listening to, u can upload ur favorite songs for all to download and listen to....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...favorite-songs-mp3s-wmas-4237.html#post169505


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2006)

Vangelis - 1492


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

Deep Purple - Lazy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Acceptance - So Contagious


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

Deep Purple - When a Blind Man Cries


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Andrew McMahon - Spin


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

Deep Purple - Lazy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I started a new thread, where rather than posting what ur listening to, u can upload ur favorite songs for all to download and listen to....
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...favorite-songs-mp3s-wmas-4237.html#post169505



While I think it is a good idea, might want to be careful for that. We all know what happened to Napster.

Right now I am listening again to The New Song - Metallica

Pretty good actually cant wait to hear a non live pollished studio version of it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

> While I think it is a good idea, might want to be careful for that. We all know what happened to Napster.


Bah, just let em try and find this silly little ol site, and that silly little ol thread....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2006)

Tangerine Dream - Le parc


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

Walk - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2006)

The Strokes - Heart in a Cage


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2006)

Iron Maiden - Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2006)

Tom Jones The Cardigans - Burning Down the House


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2006)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2006)

January - Just a Kid


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2006)

36 Crazyfists - The Heart and the Shape


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2006)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

Cross My Heart - Soil


----------



## Twitch (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm? the Yahoo radio is playing the original Gloria by Shadows of Knight...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2006)

The Strokes - Clampdown


----------



## zerum (Jun 16, 2006)

Alabama, Greatest hits. On VINYL


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

Head Automatica - Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Straight Edge Lyrics


----------



## plan_D (Jun 17, 2006)

Deny Me - Soil


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Follow Me


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

AFI - This Celluloid Dream


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2006)

Clannad - Magical ring


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

Matchbox Twenty - Black and White People.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

AFI - This Time Imperfect


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2006)

Aerosmith - Jaded


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

Black Sabbath - N.I.B


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Saliva - Always


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2006)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Head Automatica - Brooklyn is Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2006)

RUSH - Lakeside Park


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Less Than Jake - Boring Town


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2006)

Guns n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2006)

Clannad - Anam


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Like Light to Flies - Trivium


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2006)

Jean Michel Jarre - Equinoxe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 19, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Water


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 19, 2006)

We Should Talk- Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 19, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - Polyamorous


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Detonation - Trivium


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2006)

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2006)

Getting into Trivium, Chris? My girlfriend will be happy to hear that. She had a lot of fun in Germany - by the way.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmm, Trivium are supporting Maiden when I go see them in Cardiff. Trivium are good apart from all the dubious thrash parts where the lead singer just screams, the rest is pretty good metal.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Funeral for a Friend - History


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

The Stokes - Alone, Together


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Funeral For a Friend - Hospitality


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Primal Scream - Movin' On Up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Brand New - The Quiet Things That No-one Ever Knows


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorrilaz - O Green World


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Metallica - Until it Sleeps


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2006)

Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Radiohead - Climbing up the Walls


----------

